# Eating and Prepping for High Altitude Trip



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

I've got trip to Breckenridge planned with some buddies and we leave in 2 weeks. I've been riding a lot, doing big rides with big climbs all spring so I'm not as concerned about fitness. I live in Vermont so 2-4k vert. ft. of climbing is just fine with me. What I am concerned about it what I'm eating and how much to exercise in the days leading up.

My diet the last few months has mostly been lean meat/protein, fruits and veggies. I eat/drink carbs, sugar, cheese, beer and some crap occasionally but overall I've been pretty healthy with eating lately. 

I've ski toured and biked in high elevation before and felt okay but Breck is the higher than other places I've been. 

I'm curious if I should be eating more carbs leading up to the trip or if I should change anything up or if there are any supplements worth picking up. 

Also curious if I should take it easy the days before I leave or do my usual rides which are usually 10-20 miles.


----------



## life behind bars (May 24, 2014)

Hydration. Being properly hydrated and staying hydrated will do more for you. Being adequately hydrated will allow you to carry more red blood cells in the blood stream which is paramount for high altitude performance.


----------



## dave54 (Jul 1, 2003)

Research shows no nutritional changes are needed until 12,000 feet or so. Hydration is the need. Start the day with a full tank and keep full through the day. Cooler temps often mask thirst and dehydration signs.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

Water, but also electrolytes. It’s so dry here that the water will go right through you. 

Also, shower in the morning and lotion head to toe right after. Helps keep you hydrated. And chap stick. It feels like since I moved to the Front Range like I need an epic amount of chapstick.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Remember that when feeling thirsty, you are already behind. 

Sip often so you don't get feeling too much in the gut by gulping a lot at once.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks guys, looks like lots of water is in my near future. Also, good advice about lotion and chapstick. Any little bit will help.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

VTSession said:


> Thanks guys, looks like lots of water is in my near future. Also, good advice about lotion and chapstick. Any little bit will help.


Another thing no one tells you: you burn 15% more calories at high altitude (5k, Denver, Santa Fe, Colorado Springs). So you'll want to take more food than you think.

I think Breckenridge is at what's considered "very high altitude" (above 9k) and I think 12k and higher is considered "extremely high altitude." So plan food and water accordingly.

Also, prehydrate. Stay on top of your water before you leave too.

Oh and alcohol will hit you like a rock. Since you're coming from sea level (anything below high altitude), you'll feel it. So be aware that alcohol will dehydrate you even more.


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

VTSession said:


> Thanks guys, looks like lots of water is in my near future. Also, good advice about lotion and chapstick. Any little bit will help.


And sunscreen. Don't forget sunscreen. The thinner the air, the more powerful the sun.


----------



## Stefan.W (Jun 13, 2018)

VTSession said:


> Thanks guys, looks like lots of water is in my near future. Also, good advice about lotion and chapstick. Any little bit will help.


You happen to be going July 4th week? I'm coming up from TX solo to do some rides.


----------



## beltron2000 (Sep 4, 2013)

Interested in this as well. From Nebraska. Was just out in Bailey, CO this past weekend for the Bailey Hundito (50 miles). Headed to the Firecracker 50 over the 4th in Breck. 

This past weekend I had my legs and stamina all dialed in, never felt stronger as far as riding my bike. However, around mile 25 my stomach went south and with any hard effort I felt like I was going to puke. Not a good feeling with the majorty of climbing still left in the race. At mile 49, it hit me and I puked all the fluids I took in over the course of the race. Finished and hit the first aid tent for an IV. So, how much water should the average person be taking in the weeks prior to racing out in Breck -- 3 Liters still the goal? I would also appreciate any food suggestions...whatever advice that would help me not relive this past weekend. Don't mean to highjack the thread.


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

Stefan.W said:


> You happen to be going July 4th week? I'm coming up from TX solo to do some rides.


We're leaving on the 3rd. Not sure I would have a wife when I got home if I stayed away longer than that. 

Keep the tips coming. I have no problem wolfing down more food considering I'll be on vacation. I've also learned the hard way about drinking at elevation - I had a bad experience ski touring in Jackson Hole after scarfing down a celebratory beer too fast.


----------

